# Remington 700 Fix



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/massive-fix-countrys-most-popular-211600967.html


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I saw this yesterday. This is a well known and documented problem with the Remington 700's. I have had the trigger replaced on every 700 I've ever owned.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've replaced the triggers on all my 700s but not b/c of this. I replaced them cause the factory trigger sux!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

How do you know if you have a 700 that is affected? Is there a SN# bracket?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

NOCREEK said:


> How do you know if you have a 700 that is affected? Is there a SN# bracket?


 Reading the article, it appears that it is all 700's going back to the inception around WWII.

Does anyone know if the guns have to go back to Remington, or will they pay a local gunsmith to do the replacement work?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Oops sorry, I guess I didn't read the whole article? Mine is maybe early 70s BDL I inherited in 1990, still perfect. I've hunted with it since I've had it.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I get the vow to replace the triggers but the article gave no mention of the means by which to accomplish this either by personally replacing the trigger and sending Remington the bill or by returning the rifle to the manufacturer. Ideas?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

NOCREEK said:


> Oops sorry, I guess I didn't read the whole article? Mine is maybe early 70s BDL I inherited in 1990, still perfect. I've hunted with it since I've had it.


I believe that mine is from around the late 70's. Like yours NOCREEK, it is also in perfect condition (except for possibly the trigger!). If Remington will reimburse a local gunsmith, I know that I'd get the trigger replaced. If the rifle has to be mail back to the factory, I think that I'll pass on that.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

speckledred said:


> I get the vow to replace the triggers but the article gave no mention of the means by which to accomplish this either by personally replacing the trigger and sending Remington the bill or by returning the rifle to the manufacturer. Ideas?


Call remington.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I bought an SPS 700 30-06 monday Carter Country didn't say a word maybe its ok????


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Go to their website and follow directions---needs serial number.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell us what the program is other than to call Remington or go to their web site? Has anyone actually done this yet?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Can anyone tell us what the program is other than to call Remington or go to their web site? Has anyone actually done this yet?


Not meaning to be disrespectful, but why would you not want to get the info direct from remington? Seems they would be the best source. I don't think you will find many/any who have done this since it seems to be a new development. Specifically what info are you looking for?


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I own 2 700's and the first one I a bought a 30-06 in 1967 and never have had any problem. In 2008 bought a 243 and have fired maybe 2-3 boxes of shell thru it and still no problem but I will take both in for replacement triggers. NOT TAKING A CHANCE.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Here we go again.
There's not **** thing wrong with your model 700 trigger unless you modify it.
Period .


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

On The Hook said:


> Not meaning to be disrespectful, but why would you not want to get the info direct from remington? Seems they would be the best source. I don't think you will find many/any who have done this since it seems to be a new development. Specifically what info are you looking for?


 Usually, someone on 2-cool has "been there - done that" and is willing to share their experience so everyone else doesn't have to go through the same questions or inquiries. Like I asked in a previous post, I'm wondering if the rifle has to be sent to Remington or can a gun smith be reimbursed?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Usually, someone on 2-cool has "been there - done that" and is willing to share their experience so everyone else doesn't have to go through the same questions or inquiries. Like I asked in a previous post, I'm wondering if the rifle has to be sent to Remington or can a gun smith be reimbursed?


Yes, I sent 2 back for repair in the summer, Remington send and pays for everything except remounting the scope and rings and re sighting. that is on you.

Gun must have everything scope, rings ETC remover that will send you a box and prepaid labels you drop off at UPS pick up point, expect 3 months for repair to be done!.

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

donf said:


> Here we go again.
> There's not **** thing wrong with your model 700 trigger unless you modify it.
> Period .


WRONG,
Something as simple as to much lube will cause problems with their triggers.

John


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

As I understand it, the gun has to be sent in. _Without optics_. Of the three I own, I only have one that still has the Rem trigger. I'll just buy a Timney and be done with it. You can change a trigger in ten minutes.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> Usually, someone on 2-cool has "been there - done that" and is willing to share their experience so everyone else doesn't have to go through the same questions or inquiries. Like I asked in a previous post, I'm wondering if the rifle has to be sent to Remington or can a gun smith be reimbursed?


According to the article, they can issue a reimbursement for a trigger previously replaced. That would be my choice to get the trigger you want, and avoid shipping charges and possible loss or damage.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

donf said:


> Here we go again.
> There's not **** thing wrong with your model 700 trigger unless you modify it.
> Period .


Exactly....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

July Johnson said:


> Exactly....


x3

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...s/remington correction of cnbc reporting.aspx


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Keep in mind I don't have a dog in this hunt since I don't own any long guns....but, in looking at their website, there are two ways to check whether your gun is included in the recall.

1. By serial nos....go to xmprecall.remington.com and insert serial number.

2. make a visual check of the actual trigger. If it is grooved then your weapon is NOT included. There's a picture on the site above.All you need for this check is eyeballs and a fingernail.

Apparently, only weapons made from 2006 till April of this year are included. Weapons will have to be sent in and will also get a free cleaning.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Super Dave! Exactly the kind of post that myself and others would want.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You guys who think there has not been a problem with some of these triggers simply do not know what you are talking about...period. I have one and suffer permanent tinnitus in my left ear because of it firing without the trigger being touched while closing the bolt. Remington replaced the trigger because of that many years ago. They paid for the rifle being shipped to and from the factory.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Remington press release with particulars about the recall. Yes, they admit a problem:

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

donf said:


> Here we go again.
> There's not **** thing wrong with your model 700 trigger unless you modify it.
> Period .





July Johnson said:


> Exactly....





Hollywood1053 said:


> x3
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news...s/remington correction of cnbc reporting.aspx





spike404 said:


> Remington press release with particulars about the recall. Yes, they admit a problem:
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


That can't be right spike, just ask these guys, they'll tell you so.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Remington press release with particulars about the recall. Yes, they admit a problem:
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


Thanks Spike for that post and link. I'd never notices but all our 700's have the grooved triggers. If I remember right they are all the stock trigger but have been modified by my GS b/c the stock triggers were just too stiff.
I don't use them myself but my sons and brother do. I use my old pre 64 model 70.


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

I bought a 700 right before season. Put the serial number in Remington's website and it suggested I not fire it and send it in. On the other hand, their website says that triggers that have been fixed have a punch mark on the bolt release tab, which mine does. I may send it back because I'm not real happy with how hard the bolt is to close.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

The new ones that have been checked will have a punch mark on the square bolt release button inside the trigger gaurd. My son bought two new ones the other day and both have the mark looks like a center punch mark from their gunsmiths.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

They also offer a 40% discount on purchases if you file a claim to send to factory.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

spike404 said:


> Remington press release with particulars about the recall. Yes, they admit a problem:
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx


Guess they have changed there tune from a few years ago. Were blaming the owners then.

"Remington has responded to the numerous first-hand accounts of accidental firings by maintaining they are the result of poor maintenance and unsafe handling, often by inexperienced users."


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Guess they have changed there tune from a few years ago. Were blaming the owners then.
> 
> "Remington has responded to the numerous first-hand accounts of accidental firings by maintaining they are the result of poor maintenance and unsafe handling, often by inexperienced users."


Is that not the atypical business excuse when fault, or possibility of, is found? Surprised? Not me


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there's two recalls here: one for the Xmark pro trigger, that's the 2006-2014 group, and another pending "recall" for the rest of the 700's back to world war II, the details of which aren't fully disclosed yet until the settlement gets finalized.. I think that'll probably end up just being a "voluntary recall": they'll change it if you want, but they're not going to go through a full CPSC-type recall.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Is that not the atypical business excuse when fault, or possibility of, is found? Surprised? Not me


 Not sure about that. Remington probably fired thousands of rounds in various scenarios, but were never able to duplicate the failures. The problem is the probable millions of rounds fired, in thousands of scenarios, by users dwarf the Remington tests. Murphy's Law.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

How would you react as an owner or CEO of a company?
You employee hundreds yet thousands of your dealers will be effected.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

tec said:


> You guys who think there has not been a problem with some of these triggers simply do not know what you are talking about...period. I have one and suffer permanent tinnitus in my left ear because of it firing without the trigger being touched while closing the bolt. Remington replaced the trigger because of that many years ago. They paid for the rifle being shipped to and from the factory.


A friend I hunted with had one that went off twice while closing the bolt over 2 seasons. We thought the first accidental discharge was just a freak event. After the second - with me operating the bolt, we knew there was an issue. I bought a Timney at a gun show and installed it for him as a Christmas gift. Case closed. I didn't keep a receipt and I really don't mind. Timney is a nice piece.

Threw the Remington trigger in the trash for safeties sake.

Wonder if this will sink Remington. It will be a significant burden.

SG2


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

LIVIN said:


> How would you react as an owner or CEO of a company?
> You employee hundreds yet thousands of your dealers will be effected.


Would not have insulted my customers blaming them for the problem trying to CYA.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Ten years ago or so, a friend I worked with in Channelview bought a new 700 and the first day at the range, it fired when he closed the bolt. Did it again a few rounds later. He called Remington and talked to someone and was told they would repair. They sent him prepaid postage and box. Got it back and no problems since.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I replaced the trigger on my 700 last year due to it firing when taking it off safety and sometimes when locking the bolt in. Luckily it never did it while it was loaded, I noticed it one day while cleaning the gun after a hunting trip.

I DID modify the factory trigger on that particular weapon but didn't bother with sending it back to Remington and just purchased a Timney trigger and replaced it at home myself in about 30 minutes. I also just purchased a new 700 two weeks ago and asked the shop whether or not the issue had been addressed they assured me that all the 700 models they had in stock had been sent back to Remington and checked out or fixed.

Just a side note, my dad has what I believe is a mid 1960's model 700 that is working flawlessly.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Follow safe gun handling practices and never have a problem. Out of all the people that I know that hunt and shootremington 700 rifles I only know of three accidental discharges. All occurred with browning auto 5s.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

More recent information is now available on this issue. Now, all Model 700's regardless of date of manufacture, will be "reworked" if owners are concerned and if the judge ok's the deal. Stay tuned. With over 7 million rifles in this category it will be a major hassle to get it done by Remington, I would expect. If you have one of these rifles I strongly recommend you personally get involved in this matter to come to a decision on what to do for safety of all concerned. Watch for the final announcement from Remington on actions by the Court.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Superman70 said:


> Follow safe gun handling practices and never have a problem. Out of all the people that I know that hunt and shootremington 700 rifles I only know of three accidental discharges. All occurred with browning auto 5s.


kinda like saying if you follow all traffic laws you will never be in an accident


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> kinda like saying if you follow all traffic laws you will never be in an accident


Kinda what I was thinkin regarding superman's post. Who wants a gun going off when it ain't supposed to? Count me in the crowd that says NO!

I've always preferred my Winchesters but the fact is I've killed more animals with these 700s than most people could count.


----------



## Captsolo (Dec 8, 2014)

The trigger is a sealed system so cleaning it was never an option.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

My dad had the problem before opening weekend with the earlier model 700's where you have to put the gun on fire to open or close the bolt. He opened the bolt, put the gun on safety, put a round in the chamber and when he put the gun on fire (off safety) it went off. He tried another one and he kept the gun on fire when he closed the bolt it went off. He borrowed one of my guns and I put a timney trigger on his and it works great. After learning how awesome that trigger is I am going to put them on all the rest of my guns.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Does Model 7 have same trigger as 700 ?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Does Model 7 have same trigger as 700 ?


From what I've read in this thread, yes, some do.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

My dad has a model 700 25-06 from the mid 70's. Early '80's he blew the door out of a client's brand new pickup at the company's deer lease by loading the rifle under the dome light and closing the bolt. No injuries, just a little bit of pride lost. He immediately contacted Remington and they sent a prepaid shipping box. No problems what so ever since then and they were happy to take care of it. That has been thirty years ago, it's hard to believe they are still having this same problem after thousands of rifles.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I tried to get mine to do it and never could. Now i did adjust it down years ago but ive never had that happen. Makes me wonder if its not just the adjustment from the factory that causes it to go off after takeing it off safe?


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*770 models*

are the 770 models included in this recall. I have a .270 model 770 that I bought about 4 years ago. Never had an issue but if its on the problem list I will have it taken care of.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My son is loading a couple of em in the truck as I type here. Must go kill some time/deer this weekend! I'll be leavin here in a few hours. Of course ole Betsy, (my 1955 model 70), will be in the truck too!


----------

